# Building a computer - Help me compare different specs/prices? =]



## Mhanbai (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello there friendly people.!
Sorry if I'm in the wrong section for this...

I'm looking to purchase a new computer (not necessarily build it myself, but I'm willing to if needs be).

Ive managed to put together a few different specs offered by different supplies, and was wondering if you guys could give me a hand deciding which one is most suitable for me? Being rather inexperienced (read: a complete n00b) at computers in general, I need all the help I can get!

I generally use my computer for a range of things, mostly browsing and media - but I do occasionally use it to play games. My university work involves using Flash, Maya, and other desktop design applications. I do go to the odd LAN party too, so networking is also an issue.

A few questions to get started - 

*Are mainstream providers (PC World, Dell etc...) really as 'no-go' as everyone makes out?

*Am I better off building the machine myself, or getting it pre-built from professionals? I am on a bit of a budget, but I also have zero experience... 

*Is it necessary to go for a higher end computer in order to get programs like Maya or Instinct working properly? Or is it viable to simply use a lower end computer with poorer performance? 

*What is FireWire? From what I understand, its a better version of USB, but does this mean I can use USB devices through FireWire?


Anyway, on to the specs -

This from PC Specialist.co.uk



> Processor (CPU) Intel® Core™2 Quad Q9550 (2.83GHz) 1333MHz FSB/12MB Cache
> 
> Memory (RAM) 4GB CORSAIR XMS2 800MHz (2x2GB)
> 
> ...


for around £600 ($1200)


Alternatively there's this package from PC World



> Processor AMD Phenom
> Processor speed 2.50 GHz
> Processor cache 2 MB
> 
> ...


for around about the same price (slightly more expensive).


Are either of these okay for what I need? Is one better than the other? Are there any improvements you can suggest?

Thanks in advance for any help given =]


cheers,
Gregor


----------



## Mhanbai (Aug 9, 2009)

Just read 'Please read this before posting' (Doh! )

Answers to questions here -

1. Budget: Around £500 - £700 ($1000 - $1400)

2. Brands: Ive been recommended against getting an AMD processor, so I'd prefer to stick with Intel (one reason for not being too sure about the second computer above)

3. Multitasking: As I said, I use my computer for generally everything

4. Gaming: On PC I'm mostly into RTS games, of any era. I intend to buy BioShock for this new rig however. 

5. Calculations: No

6. Overclocking: I ain't planning on it... Are there any real benefits?

7. Storage: Will be storing media, university work (games/models etc...), quite a bit of storage needed.

8. Legacy Support: No.

9. Operating System: I'm going to be getting a version of Vista. (Ultimate)

10. Case: As cheap as possible ^^'

11. Accessories: Nope

12. Recycled Components: None

13. Monitor: Already have one

14. Stores: Any you can recommend

15. Location: Scotland


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I only do Intel so I favor the first build you listed. I would be certain the PSU is a quality brand.
Definitely go with a local builder over mail order. Pre-builts tend to use low quality parts.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

For your stated uses, a OEM machine ( Dell, HP ) may be the best fit at todays prices, they are hard to pass up if price is a consideration

Be aware, however, that OEM's, while usually rock solid, do not offer much in upgradeability.

Building your own can be very rewarding, as you can pick and choose components and you know what you are getting. It this interests you, I suggest you look at this for some ideas to get started


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

yea that spec you listed seems good for £600, I'm not so sure about the PSU though, this is one of the main problems with pre-built PCs from online retailers, they tend to use low quality parts on important components such as the RAM and PSU. Have a look at www.arbico.co.uk, they fully list specs/components


----------

